# Brightest LED??



## jawnn (Sep 12, 2009)

What is the brightest LED????

I thought the SST-50 would be but the first tourch that has it is only 500 lumins.

So is the SSC-P7 it? untill they make a quad die out of the XP-G????


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 12, 2009)

jawnn said:


> What is the brightest LED????
> 
> I thought the SST-50 would be but the first tourch that has it is only 500 lumins.
> 
> So is the SSC-P7 it? untill they make a quad die out of the XP-G????


The brightest single die LED is the SST-*90*, not the SST-50.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224644
2250 lumens at 9A.

For a single LED torch:
The Blaster NG (SST-90) 1750 lumens:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=199637
If you scroll down to post 16 you can see the Firesword IV with 4*MC-E is brighter at 3000 lumens

Firesword IV link:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187587

The brightest LED torch?
Kong 12, 8600 lumens Link:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=196135


----------



## jawnn (Sep 17, 2009)

*cooling fins???*

what would it take to make a water proof lamp out of this ? large cooling fins??

and same for the SST50?


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are going swimming/diving with it, it might be better to contact a high end dive light maker such as  Barbarin.

elektrolumens does custom work and he has always wanted to make a dive light so post in his subforum at CPFMP or contact him directly at
[email protected]

Water is better at removing heat than air so no additional cooling fins are needed. Waterproofing the light is the hard part.


----------



## jawnn (Sep 18, 2009)

*effeciency*

what is the max lumins the sst-50 and 90 would do at a lowtemp like 77f and what wattage?

my goal is 1200 lumin work light w/30-40 degree beam that will run for 4 to 6 hours on a portable battery.


----------

